# Pimpili - word used in euphemistic refusal



## franknagy

The part pimpili of the composed word pejpacipimpili means obviously the same organ of the stallion as the word used in the well-known refusal. *I have not met, however, with the word **pimpili **in standalone format and in another context. *Have you met with it?


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello Frank,

I have never ever come across 'pimpili' or 'pejpacipimpili'. 
Do/did people use it? Where and when?


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> I have never ever come across 'pimpili' or 'pejpacipimpili'.
> Do/did people use it? Where and when?


We use "pejpacipimpili" it in the family when we do not want to say the coarse refusal "l@f@szt".

_The word has 4 funny properties:_

_Its almost all consonants are 'p'-s._
_Its almost all vowels are 'i'-s._
_It overall rhythm is two dactiles - u u | - u u._
_It consists an internal assonance._


----------



## Zsanna

I haven't met _pimpili_ alone or as part of another expression, either. (And our household swearword is "bugger" but it is totally OT, so I wouldn't insist.)
However...


franknagy said:


> The part pimpili of the composed word pejpacipimpili means obviously the same organ of the stallion as the word used in the well-known refusal.


 What do you mean by that?


----------



## francisgranada

Én úgy tudom, hogy a _pimpi _(= himvessző) létezik mint gyermekszó vagy eufemizmus, de a _pimpilit  _se a _pejpacipimpilit _eddig nem hallottam.


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, I haven't heard about that, either, but my aunt wouldn't have been too happy to have Pimpi as a nickname (originally she was called Anna) if the word was used in that sense around here (in the south).


----------



## AndrasBP

_"Its almost all consonants are 'p'-s."_
Szerintem nyugodtan magyarra válthatunk, nem hiszem, hogy magyarul tanuló külföldieknek releváns lenne a téma 
Valóban vicces hangzású a szó, de valójában a mássalhangzóknak "csak" a fele "p". Bocs a szőrszálhasogatásért.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, would you please answer my question in no.4?
Given that none of us knows the expression, to call it a "well-known refusal" doesn't really seem to be justified. 
To start with what does it "refuse" and in what way?


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna, you seem to have misunderstood Frank's post no.3. 
Here's what he means:

"We use "pejpacipimpili" in the family when we do not want to say the coarse refusal "l@f@szt"."


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> _"Its almost all consonants are 'p'-s."_
> Szerintem nyugodtan magyarra válthatunk, nem hiszem, hogy magyarul tanuló külföldieknek releváns lenne a téma
> Valóban vicces hangzású a szó, de valójában a mássalhangzóknak "csak" a fele "p". Bocs a szőrszálhasogatásért.


Ekkora többséggel a parlamentben már kormányt lehet alakítani.


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, András, now it's clear.

@ frank: 
1. I still wouldn't consider it a "well-known refusal" (especially written like this, _in English_), given that it is vulgar and maybe it is used often enough but surely not by everybody. (Especially not by women...)
2. So here is an example then why linguistics and politics are two, different cups of tea.


----------



## tomtombp

Sosem hallottam egyik formában sem.


----------

